# figuring out an abbreviation



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking at my baby's NICU discharge summary, first line says G/P: G3 P3 T2 Pr1 LC3, I know G3 and P3 are Gravida 3 and Parity 3, but can't figure out the others,
Thanks
Anne


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

G/P: G3 P3 T2 Pr1 LC3,

G3 three pregnancies
P3 Three deliveries
T2 2 deliveries at term
Pr1 1 pre-term deliveru
Lc3 3 living children

I am assuming on this. Ordinarily it would be expressed G3P2103 or G3P3, I have never seen it written the way you wrote it.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I had wondered if T2 and Pr1 meant term 2 and preterm 1, but to my knowledge, they've all been term! Obviously these records are for my 3rd baby, who was born at 37 weeks precisely by LMP date, the notes confirm that those were the dates they had in the system too! My other children were born in a different country and I've never seen any records relating to them here, so I wonder if at some point information I gave verbally was written down incorrectly and the record of one preterm baby applies to my son who was born at 37+4, but only weighed 5lb13oz and exhibiting physical signs of IUGR.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm guessing that was not written by an OB person since it is not in the standard format, so they may not have known what they were writing. Maybe your 37 week baby assessed as being younger or something


----------

